# eachgame.com and the Beats headphones they have



## loco365 (Oct 29, 2012)

I saw the site advertising their Beats headphones (That are dirt cheap, mind you), and I know someone that's trying to get some Beats headphones. What I want to know, is that are the Beats headphones they're advertising the real deal, or are they just a really bad and cheap knockoff?


----------



## loco365 (Nov 6, 2012)

It's been a few days, but has anyone actually got them from there? I'd really like to know if they're as close to the real deal as it is.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 6, 2012)

What site are you talking about? A link would help.

Beats Headphones are actually quite shitty, you're paying for Dre's name basically. I've heard better £4.99 headphones, not even joking and if they are knock offs chances are they could be better.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> What site are you talking about? A link would help.


Topic title ;D


> Beats Headphones are actually quite shitty, you're paying for Dre's name basically. I've heard better £4.99 headphones, not even joking and if they are knock offs chances are they could be better.


Yeah. I was thinking that if they were knockoffs that were as good as they seem, it wouldn't be too much of a loss, than paying an arm and a leg.


----------



## DCG (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, I've heard a fellow student and collegue talk about beats headsets.

He bought one in a store 90 euro (or so), his friend bought a chineese "knock-off" for 15 euro (including shipping).
He couldn't see, nor hear any difference.

Or so he told me


----------



## suppow (Nov 6, 2012)

they're obviously not official.
/endthread


----------



## loco365 (Nov 7, 2012)

DCG said:


> Well, I've heard a fellow student and collegue talk about beats headsets.
> 
> He bought one in a store 90 euro (or so), his friend bought a chineese "knock-off" for 15 euro (including shipping).
> He couldn't see, nor hear any difference.
> ...


Well, as long as the quality is the same, I won't mind.


suppow said:


> they're obviously not official.
> /endthread


Official? Don't really matter to me. The less I spend the better.


----------



## suppow (Nov 7, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> Well, as long as the quality is the same, I won't mind.
> 
> Official? Don't really matter to me. The less I spend the better.


i never got one, but i've heard both, that they're bad, and that they're cheap and good.
basically, you get what you pay for.


----------

